# Nismo BCNR33 ECU



## 2fastskyline (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi

Want to buy Nismo ecu for R33. Here is the part number 23710-RPR32. Send me a PM if you have it.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## 2fastskyline (Feb 3, 2009)

Bump


----------

